# Dakota Hunting Dog Traveler's Guide Giveaway



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

All guides have been given away. Thanks for the interest!

You can review the product at www.dakotahuntingdog.com

Have a great Christmas.

Mike Taddy


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

PM sent....


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

PM sent....thanks!!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

pm sent :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey guys. Thanks for the incredible response. I no longer have ND available. I will be responding to your PMs very shortly to let you know if you got one. I do have SD still available.

Thanks for the interest! If you didn't get one, I'll be happy to send you one at cost + shipping...around $8-$9. I usually sell for $11.99 plus shipping. *This offer will be good until 1 Jan*.

Thanks...

Mike


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

Taddy,

I thank you and Radar, the real Chesador thanks you!

Mark


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Due to great response I decided to provide 5 ND editions. My home inventory is officially depleted. Time to order more! 

Here's the breakdown as of now...

ND Editions
Chesador
Slider 01
duketter
Ken W
drjongy

SD Editions
Dak

Good Huntin'
Mike


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey mike, so we opend presents tongiht because it worked best with the family that was in town....and in my stocking was a........DAKOTA HUNTING DOG GUIDE      WOHOOOO


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Good to hear Kevin!

Merry Christmas...

Mike


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

All guides have been given away. The last 2 SD editions went to fetchjake and Bigdog.

Thanks for all the interest and have a Merry Christmas.

Mike


----------

